# Rare colors?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Not looking for a breeder, but so any of you know of any breeders who have accidental rare colors pop up a lot, or can you show me one you have?(I love blues:wub just out of curiosity.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'd start contacting some good breeders and find out if it happens in their lines. That way you'll get all the 'good' with a great breeder along with the puppy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Christine has a blue from a first litter. The breeder did not know both parents carried the gene and won't be breeding the pair again because of it.

Kaiya
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/191280-my-blue-gsd-kaiya-17-months.html


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon has a nephew (sister's son) that is blue and red. He was the only blue in the litter. I'm not sure if the sire has produced it before but likely being in Europe they would just be culled.


----------



## blu (Nov 24, 2012)

i have a solid blue, bred by accident mum was a black and tan, dad was pure black, first time mating for mum she had a litter of 14 which included 3 solid blues, 1 blue/tan, 3 black and 7 blackand tan as far as i can remember, this is my girl both as a pup and adult x


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pretty dog!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jen Williams in Illinois just posted last night that she has 3 in a litter


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

I own a Silver Sable, currently debating on breeding him!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

breeporto said:


> I own a Silver Sable, currently debating on breeding him!
> View attachment 185466
> 
> 
> ...


Just because he's silver ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Mocha said:


> Just because he's silver ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Yes, you don't see very many Silvers.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

breeporto said:


> Yes, you don't see very many Silvers.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Does he have anything else to add to the breed? Health Ratings / Titles ?

Color really shouldn't be the only reason for breeding :/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Mocha said:


> Does he have anything else to add to the breed? Health Ratings / Titles ?
> 
> Color really shouldn't be the only reason for breeding :/
> 
> ...



I appreciate your concern, but I'm a veterinary technician and he's checked out perfectly so far in all health aspects. Though he's still only 8 months old, which is why I said debating. Still waiting for optimal maturity. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

breeporto said:


> I appreciate your concern, but I'm a veterinary technician and he's checked out perfectly so far in all health aspects. Though he's still only 8 months old, which is why I said debating. Still waiting for optimal maturity.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh he's still super young! I believe you can't do prelims with OFA until 12? Months. Not sure about SV. I know very little about SV. What titles are you taking him through? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breeporto (Nov 9, 2013)

Mocha said:


> Oh he's still super young! I believe you can't do prelims with OFA until 12? Months. Not sure about SV. I know very little about SV. What titles are you taking him through?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



My veterinarian is actually the breeder of his litter. She owns Mom and Dad now recently retired K-9 units. Right now we have been focusing on surveys with his temperament and protection ethic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

breeporto said:


> My veterinarian is actually the breeder of his litter. She owns Mom and Dad now recently retired K-9 units. Right now we have been focusing on surveys with his temperament and protection ethic.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


O good! Hopefully it will work out for him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Txcharm (Feb 27, 2014)

My Chewie





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Txcharm (Feb 27, 2014)

One more of him for you. Chewie is a silver and black saddleback









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a light liver


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

shilorio said:


> I have a light liver


She's gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

HeidiGS said:


> She's gorgeous!:wub:


Thank you! He is a looker


----------

